# Elfula Helmut Done!



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Well kids, finally got this uglyass little dude finished. I found his striped outfit and all the leather to make his entire outfit at the thrift store.....waaay too much fun . The critter that he has on his hat is from an old stole from the 30's or 40's. Not sure if I'll be using it that way for Halloween.

Anyway, he was a real kick to make and a complete departure from my usual style. I really enjoyed the challenge.

Additional pics may be viewed here Elfula Helmut pictures by Lauriebeast - Photobucket


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

WOW Laurie....he is so life like and creepy.....love the outfit...outstanding work as always!!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Another AWESOME FLIPPIN JOB Laurie! Wow ... just Wow


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

That is just incredible!!! The eyes, the teeth, the expression, the outfit...all killer.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Way to go Laurie!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

That is just too freakin' cool! The outfit puts it over the top. The leather is a great touch and the little animal head is really a perfect touch. (My mom had an old fur stole that had a couple of those heads and some clawed feet on it!) I would so love to see one of your creations in person as I have the feeling the pics don't do them justice. Outstanding prop!:jol:


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Holy cow. If Santa Claus saw that he'd sleep with the doors locked and one eye open for the rest of his life.

Mean little bastard, he is! And that leather jacket is just an awesome touch... totally makes him a more real character. Again Laurie you take my breath away.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

LB you are amazing!!!! It is awesome with so much detail!!!!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

I just love it. He is just so life like. I want this one BAD!! I am just in love with it, I can totally see him in my house. He's fantastic and so are you LB. Another fabulous creation, I can't wait to see what you do next.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Laurie, your stuff is always so amazing. Your talent is exceeded only by your imagination. I think this one may be my favorite so far.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This is just a phenomenal piece, LB. Wow, OMG, holy frikkin' cow, and several other superlatives I can't think of at the moment!


----------



## KimilyTheStrange (Jul 20, 2008)

Right friggin on Laurie!!!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Standing ovation, Laurie! Standing ovation!


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Yes, what they all said.... I'm speechless.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

So this is the guy that make the toys for the bad boys and girls! I can't believe how "alive" he looks, LB. Come Christmastime, you could place him next to the tree as if he were helpng decorate it. Superb, Laurie - you are the master!

(Otaku bows low)


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Thank you everyone....I'm gonna have fun with THIS one


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Now that little guy is just down right creepy. Amazing job Laurie. I love him! He'd give me nightmares if I had him in my house.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Why do I get the feeling that Elfula is the product of Vampiress getting busy with Santa Clause?


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Laurie, your realism creeps me out. I cannot retreat the safety of celluclay bumpiness or strip mache wrinkles, but instead must stare into the uncanny valley and step forward (whimpering the lords prayer)!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

He turned out fantastically! Great job!!!


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Wow, AMAZING, I love the expression and outfit!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Hey! He's done! Niiiiiiiice  I still love those eyes and that mouth. Unpleasant indeed. nasty little dude.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

He is just awesome LB!! Your talent never ceases to amaze me!


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Looks like he's trying to get the candy back from the TOT's. Nice job!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks everyone


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

As usual I am stunned!! You do such great work!


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

He looks like he stepped right out of a horror film.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

It will be a movie for sure!


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Oh My God Laurie! This guy is just perfect from head to toe! I especially love the bloody teeth and his eyes. He looks so real, if were a TOT, I would be totally afraid to walk past past him!:jol:


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks much you guys. I was goofing around with the camera and decided to take a shot of the three elves....Aloitious, Helmut, and Isaac.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Awwwww...Aloitious and Isaac look like they just _adore_ their new brother.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

thats crazy awesome!!!!!!looks like he wants to steal my soul!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Fabulous detail work LB! I hope you keep him out on display all year long. You'll make him mad if you box him up for storage.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks you guys. I planned on keeping Helmut stored under Morbidias' skirt, so I don't think he'll be too mad about that


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I can tell from the photo the other two elves know who the King is


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Laurie, he is simply amazing!

He's got such a sinister vibe about him, in his expression. And the outfit is perfectly matched.

Your talent knows no boundaries!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks Roxy and MsW. Helmut is up to no good I tell ya. Between he and Morbidia, I think I'm gonna have my hands full.....KIDS!:googly:


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

breatht aking, laurie! looove the jacket!!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks SR, much appreciated.


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Ya gonna leave him out for Christmas as well?

I like the idea put up props leave them up for 2 holidays.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Totally love this guy! You always do such good work.


----------



## mechagrover (Oct 2, 2008)

That looks a little too much like one of my nephews....


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

LB, You are a master. 'Nough Said!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Thank you all


----------

